# Is PENTIUM MORE STABLE THAN ATHLON>>>..



## freshseasons (Aug 10, 2004)

Ok....Having recently had a good blunder with Athlon i have decided to open up the option of Intel World....and like my Nforce 3 mistake i want to be perfect this time .....( Ofcourse with u guys help )...
   Straight from heart....should i junk my Athlon 2600 Xp+ Barton Processor and Get P 4 2.8 Up Series Processor....Will its make my system more stable..
    Having no price barrier ( not me you...i got all the price barrier in world  )can u guys please tell me which processor would you pick of the too.. An Athlon or Pentium....Hmmmm lets say a make believe world ...where Intel and Athlon are priced Equally...
*Is it Really True Athlon are not as Stable as Pentium the very reason 99 % of Worlds Servers run on Pentium.....*


----------



## BONZI (Aug 11, 2004)

> should i junk my Athlon 2600 Xp+ Barton Processor and Get P 4 2.8 Up Series Processor.



My opinion is that you should'nt do that. These numbers are just theoritical. There wont be much difference in the (real world) performance. Some may say that you will get 2 frames faster when you play quake or something else but surely its not worth it.


----------



## hafees (Aug 12, 2004)

I think bonzi is right. if u ve money to spent go for a 64 bit processor. 
how much is your RAM? get a 512 MB RAM. If you want to play games go for a Geforce FX 5700 Card (cards are availabe around 7000) or 5200 (around 3500 onwards). i think this is better if u have limited budjet. 

Hi bonzi bhai(hope i m right) u r from kerala!!!!! hi malayalee!! from TVM


----------



## akshayt (Aug 12, 2004)

for desktop best:amd fx 53


----------



## demoninside (Aug 13, 2004)

It`s not up to processor for up to stablity in 95% of times it depends on condition and on user but for u i would rather suggest u amd 64 bit
with a cool graphic card if u can afford.


----------



## anoop (Aug 18, 2004)

hey man i think if u got money go for a 64 bit amd processor and try to get a radeon XT agp card and enough RAM. ur system rocks!!


----------



## amitsaudy (Aug 18, 2004)

AMD anytime.
For me intel just doesnt exist.


----------



## walking-techie (Aug 18, 2004)

2 options

1) if u satisfied with performance with ur amd machine, i suggest upgrade tp 64-bit edition with enough ram and a good graphix card

2) Wait till Intell unleashes their new processors range, or go for the p4-2.8ghz+ range

my system is p4-2.8 ghz with HT and 512 mb ddr and geforce fx 5200

I am able to mplay most of the games comfortably and the system is very stable


----------



## prathapml (Aug 18, 2004)

Neither is inherently anymore stable than the other. Depends on your other hardware, and OS.


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 19, 2004)

Welll....i have got a good graphic card... Geforce FX 5700LE ...hmmm i know LE is a striped down version but then i am overclocking it like hell albeit a bit stable due to a full processor heatsink i modded on the Cip and yes...the  thin windows railing cut to size made good Ram heat Sinks...
    Not pretty smart but thats all this down offers me....not stock ram heat sinks available here....!!!!! I right now got Athlon ...2600 XP 
  And i can game ...any way it seems intel lost the lead in being named as the stable processor since Amd easily caught up to it...


----------



## cooljeba (Aug 19, 2004)

AMD rules 
BTW what is Intel????  
..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## demoninside (Aug 24, 2004)

realy cool jeba


----------



## oldmonk (Aug 25, 2004)

If you really want stability get rid of windows and use linux/freebsd/openbsd etc.


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 25, 2004)

Ok OLDMONK i will get rid of Windows and get Linux and have GREAT STABILITY....
   And then what do i do with that stability....no AUTOCAD....no ..mobile synchronisation....nothing....But u think Stability will keep me happy...instead of softwares...i Think even a shutdown PC is more Stable...he he  
   Peace


----------



## amitsaudy (Aug 26, 2004)

Kool


----------



## gokulak_kannan (Aug 27, 2004)

Yup u r correct AMD is just meant for price vs performance ratio only ... not for serious users... i recently assembled my PC chk the config u might find useful
===========================
Budget

Processor	- Intel	-P4  3E GHz	
Motherboard	- ASUS 		-P4C 800 Deluxe
RAM 	- Kingston PC 3200 	-KVR400X64C3A/512 
HDD		- Western Digital	-Caviar 160 GB
Cabinet		- Antec	-Performance plus 1080AMG	
K/b,Mouse	- Microsoft	-				
Samsung		-SyncMaster 1100 P+		---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
with best regards,
kannan


----------



## parimal (Aug 27, 2004)

AMD rulzzzz.....dude you have the best core of AthlonXP.....the Barton one....if u're looking for Pentium, you'll get the Prescott core which is just bullshit....overheats like anything. Pentium really is not good option if you own Barton...!! 8)


----------



## demoninside (Aug 27, 2004)

Ya, But for ur info linux have added Mobile Synco.
and there is one CAD(Computer addied design) tool is also there
keeep ur self update m8.
so linux is for the betterment,
not for the S******.


----------



## amitsaudy (Aug 27, 2004)

gokulak_kannan said:
			
		

> Yup u r correct AMD is just meant for price vs performance ratio only ... not for serious users... i recently assembled my PC chk the config u might find useful
> ===========================
> Budget
> 
> ...



Sez who.
Its not just due to the price/performance factor.
Ofcourse It does count .
Just forget the price factor.
Even if similar cpus from Intel n Amd are priced same.
Ill always opt for Amd.
AMD rules n Intel is nowhere near.
N im sure all the powerusers n overclockers on the forum ll swear by that.


----------



## prathapml (Aug 27, 2004)

parimal said:
			
		

> AMD rulzzzz.....dude you have the best core of AthlonXP.....the Barton one....if u're looking for Pentium, you'll get the Prescott core which is just ****....overheats like anything. Pentium really is not good option if you own Barton...!! 8)


The Barton itself is very good. Then imagine how the next generation core (Sempron) will be. Sempron will be released in 2-3 months. It far cooler in operation than the over-heating prescott.

AMD rules!


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 27, 2004)

Does this kind of means AMD and INTEL are changing their seats...Intel was supposed to run a lot coller than AMD and Now we have AMD cooling down and INTEL Flaming up...
  Errrr Did i miss any relation ....!!!!


----------



## oldmonk (Aug 27, 2004)

> Processor - Intel -P4 3E GHz
> Motherboard - ASUS -P4C 800 Deluxe
> RAM - Kingston PC 3200 -KVR400X64C3A/512
> HDD - Western Digital -Caviar 160 GB
> ...


*wow*

but if you dont have that musch moolah, then AMD will get you much much closer to that for much much less than that!!!!!!


----------



## plasmafire (Aug 29, 2004)

ha ha AMD 64 fx beatz down ur config handz down...letz play a bit'o farcry...u'll cry n i'll laff....i gotta AMD 64FX+GF FX 5700 ultra+1gb pc3100 ram

but the real diff is me=1/2 ur cost


----------



## Naga (Aug 30, 2004)

oldmonk said:
			
		

> > Processor - Intel -P4 3E GHz
> > Motherboard - ASUS -P4C 800 Deluxe
> > RAM - Kingston PC 3200 -KVR400X64C3A/512
> > HDD - Western Digital -Caviar 160 GB
> ...


I think the correct expression would be "amd will get u much further for less." The FX53 stomps anything that Intel can throw at it into the mud. Don't take my word for it. Check out any comparison carried out by independent tech reviewers (not the ones commisioned by Intel, though!).


----------



## rkarthea (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey guys,
I've gott anew comp and my conf is asd follows:

AMD Sempron 2500+ (palermo core) @ 1.41 Ghz

ASRock K8NF4-SATA2 (nForce4 410 chipset, the newer nForce4)
I swear by this motherboard for its performance,
its got 2 SATA II slots, 1 PCI e x16, 4 USB 2.0 slots + 4 headers, and now comes the greatest part - GeForce 6100 Onboard graphics (which is the integrated version of the GeForce 6200) with Pixel shader 3.0 and true directx 9.0c support. The only concern is the 754 socket support, but if u're not gonna change the processor for some time from now, that wouldn't matter.
And all this for just around Rs.5k is a kill.

The Sempron even has all these instruction sets supprted: x86, x86-64, SSE, SSE2, SSE3.

Above 1 Ghz any processor would do but you will see the difference only while running raw processing power requiring apps such as watching a HD video or say compressing a huge file or playing a very Mhz intensive game.
But for most apps my pro would do.
And nvidia ae renowned for their quality and this is proved by my mobo with really goes as they say - "Graphics to Drench your senses".


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 8, 2005)

another vote for the AMD FX-53 !!!


----------



## paul_007 (Dec 18, 2005)

INTEL processors are best


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 18, 2005)

AMD has left Intel way way behind.
I'm going to be shifting from Intel to AMD very soon.


----------



## Kniwor (Dec 19, 2005)

freshseasons said:
			
		

> *Is it Really True Athlon are not as Stable as Pentium the very reason 99 % of Worlds Servers run on Pentium.....*



I am tired of this PROCESSOR STABILITY thing...

WHAT THE HELL DO U MEAN BY PROCESSOR STABILITY...

will someone tell me..

and as i understand it.... AMD is more stable..
Overclock both INTEL and AMD (take any comparable procs)
AMD will overclock better... what does this suggest.. AMD is stable at higher speeds than it is meant to be.. Hence it is more stable...


----------



## Kniwor (Dec 19, 2005)

freshseasons said:
			
		

> Does this kind of means AMD and INTEL are changing their seats...Intel was supposed to run a lot coller than AMD and Now we have AMD cooling down and INTEL Flaming up...
> Errrr Did i miss any relation ....!!!!


wow another grat post... return to this era boy..
AMD had temp problems.. that was back in 99-1000...
this is 2005 and AMD is cooler than INTEL..
AMD dual cores produce less heat than the INTEL single core procs...  I am dead sure on this one coz i have seen the stats somewhere..
I wanted to show u the link but just cant find it right away...


----------



## teknoPhobia (Dec 19, 2005)

IMHO right now, the best VFM combo is the Athlon 64 3000+ with a 6150 based Winfast 8ekrs(not really sure of the model no.). Intel may have made gr8 proccys once but now Intel proccys suck SUCK!!!!!!!!! @#@$##@ Id rather go for one of those VIA thingys than an Intel.


----------



## arcticflare (Dec 20, 2005)

Check out these figures and deciede

```
*reviews.zdnet.co.uk/hardware/processorsmemory/0,39024015,39233885,00.htm
```


----------



## SignificantMind (Jan 6, 2006)

Amd owns if you don't believe me check this out then. *reviews.cnet.com/4520-10442_7-6389077-1.html


----------



## h_kunte (Jan 6, 2006)

Common guys....Why the hullaballloo all over gain? Its for sure now that AMD proccys beat the sh*t out of Intel....

Intel no longer enjoys the market monopoly that it once had, for AMD is breathing heavily down its back....Increased performance, Lesser Heating problems, 64-bit technology, & dual core processors, make AMD an absolute winner....


Intel has some serious catching up to do!!!

HK


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 6, 2006)

Actually.... intel has release 65nm chips and there is a bit of talk about that...

AMD is not yet up with that... but for un in india and around the world right now... AMD is clearly the way to go..
who knows when AMD will come with 65nm chips... surely it seems that INTEL is ready for a fight after loosing for quite some time one after another....battle


----------

